# Second baby ... threatened miscarriage



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone
I'm driving myself mad. We are trying for baby number 2 and after a miscarriage last year we are pregnant again. I thought I was 7 weeks according to dates but on monday night I started spotting and by tuesday morning it was light bleeding ... I rang 111 and ended up to the EPAU ... they scanned me today and I am 5 weeks (which actually coincides with the clear blue number of weeks when we tested). The bleeding is still there and is light with only a few very tiny clots so far ... the EPAU said that it could continue into a pregnancy and on the scan there was a gestational sac and a yoke sac as expected but now I need to ride it out for 2 weeks to reach and hope that we see a baby starting to develop. 

I'm trying not to get my Hope's up and stay neutral but I'm literally driving myself mad .. I'm terrified everytime I go to the toilet.. I know what will be will be but it's so hard ...

Also they said the embryo is lower than they would expect to see it at this stage (although still in uterus)

Just wondered if anyone had been in a similar situation and what outcome you had 

Xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry, I can't help with my personal experiences. I want to say I wish you all the best and keep everything crossed.


----------

